# Stump grinding shavings?



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

I just had 6 large pines cut down and the stumps ground up. I do not have any use for the shavings nor can I find anyone that does.

What can I do with this stuff? I am guessing a big pile and a big can of diesel and an ignition source?


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

If you're in an area where you could burn them, couldn't you just leave them piled up somewhere or bury them?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

How come they didn't take them away? I had shavings left over however I ended up having a tri-axle load of topsoil delivered to cover over it. Believe it or not I grew very nice grass over those shavings. I believe they took most of my shavings though. I suppose burning them would be an option.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

They wanted another $500 to clean up the shavings.

I still have bare spots where I left shavings in the holes and grass just will not grow. I need to clean out those holes as well as the new ones then bring in some fill dirt to level things off.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

bassadict69 said:


> They wanted another $500 to clean up the shavings.


 :shock:


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

That was my reaction! Although I did get a steal on removing the trees...$1600 to remove 6 large pines, grind stumps and clean-up.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

bassadict69 said:


> That was my reaction! Although I did get a steal on removing the trees...$1600 to remove 6 large pines, grind stumps and clean-up.


That is good. I paid just about that for 2 large Norway spruces plus stump/root grinding. But, the guy hauled most of the shavings away so I must've done okay.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Mulch? Compost for a year then use as mulch?


----------



## pintail45 (Apr 26, 2018)

Free mulch!


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Spread them in your beds, especially acid loving ornamentals.

Keep in mind if the trees were not in landscape beds, the remaining roots will continue to steal water from surrounding grass for a year or two. Water those areas extra. Additional nitrogen can help the decompose faster. Also you likely will have some mushrooms pop up this fall or next year, totally normal.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Good to know! Thanks!


----------

